# 2010 Alfa Romeo Giulietta Blu Profondo



## essiek (Dec 10, 2009)

Alfa Romeo Giuiletta 2010 Blu Profondo

First inspection of the car was done on March 22nd, and a detail was agreed to take place during Easter. A quick inspection armed with on-board flash and a LED light revealed this:










Except for holograms all over after a dealership-makeover a few weeks prior the car seemed pretty ok paint-wise. Then March 23rd arrived and it was time to start the job. Here is a short list of products being used / tested during the weekend:

Wash:
BiltHamber SurfexHD 1:5 degreaser / pre-wash
Espuma Revolution Wheel Cleaner 1:10
Chemical Guys Glossworkz
DP 4-in-1 (a small amount, as water-conditioner)
Nanolotus-washmitt (green chenille)
CG Miracle Dryer and SS Drying Towel

Paint / car:
Meguiars #205 (paint), D151 (rims only)
Scholl S30+, S17+
Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Professional
3M Ultra Fina SE (blue)
A mix of Über, Scholl and Meguiar pads (4-7" with different backing-plates)
Scholl CF2 and Meguiars Final Inspection (wipedown)
Chemical Guys EZ Cream Glaze
Swissvax Shield
Poorboys Natural Look
Chemical Guys Bare Bones
Autosol (for the exhaust)
Swissvax Pneu
A whole lot of microfiber towels
Metabo rotary

Sprayed the car with SurfexHD using a hand-sprayer, and used Espuma on tires + rims. Brown goo emerged from the tires, and I could also see the oils from the "dealership-makeover" run down the side of the car. Used a hose to rinse the car thouroughly, followed by a hand-wash and finished with another thorough rinse

Pictures after the wash:

Flat water









Things to do:









Also flat:









Car having been dryed off and the hunt for defects start:


















In addition to holograms / buffer-trails there are areas where the buffer has caused some "skid"-marks:


















The hood:









To summarize: the car was 80% covered with "extra special effect paint" - I think the only place not being affected was the back of the car. Passenger-side also had quite a few loong RDS's - almost looked like the car had been washed with a broom.

Now it was time to start testing for the ultimate combination to use on this car - all of them seemed to produce a hologram-free result. Here's how the different products were rans:

Scholl: spread 700, up to 1600-1800, medium press two passes, little/no press 1-2 passes, straight off
MG: spread 700, up to 1400, press two passes, down to 1100, little pressure 1-2 passes
CFP: spread 700, up to 1600-1800, little pressure for 4-5 passes, straight off

RDS before:









After S17+ / black Scholl + CFP / black Scholl (1 wipedown done) A wee bit of hologramming / oily residue still:









Right front fender:









Sort of a 50/50 here:









Right hand side mirror:









Done doing #205 on yellow SB 2.0 pad:









At this point I had switched to #205 on yellow SB 2.0 pad (4" and 6"). I was suspecting the clear cote being sensitive to heat, and that the removal of S17+ was causing MF-induced mini-RDS's. I switched around different types of MF the entire first day, trying to find the one type that the CC wouldn't mind being touched by. One thing was for sure - wipedown + MF was causing MF-induced scratches. "Oh how fun" I thought to myself - "not another CC where it's a pain to remove swirls / RDS and overly sensitive to touch too!".

An attempt of a 50/50 on passenger door (right hand side here in Norway)









Finished with #205 on top part of back door right hand side:









Half the roof was done also (with #205) - same hologramming there too - along with the right hand side, before I called it quits for that day. 7 hours spent so far. A couple of shots ending the day:









Holo-free (apparantly):









At start-up at 13.00 the next day (being Easter _and_ a Sunday I didn't dare to start any earlier) my first discovery was slight hologramming on the hood and some tiny ones on the roof as well. I had ran Scholl S17+, MG #205 and SV CFP and/or 3M UFSE, including plenty of wipedowns. The roof was done only with #205. First another washi-washi with Glossworkz and another go with Espuma on wheels. Pat-drying very carefully and I then inspected the car using the sun to my aid.

Okay, time to bring out Scholl S30+ on orange Scholl - and to be very very aware of the heat during the correction. It got holo-free, and I verified this by drenching the hood in wipedown and a very very carefull wipeoff using Green Monster MF.

Hood after about 30 minutes of work, including fiddling about with pads, pressure and RPM:









Crystal clear. 100 percent holo free. Finally:









Okay, heat sensitive CC is the order of the day - and with that in mind I now tackle the left hand side of the car. Roof have to wait until the car can be positioned in the shade. S30+ on orange Scholl: Spread 700, up to 1600, little/no pressure 3 passes, straight off.

Before:









After:









Comparing left / right side of the tape:


















A bit more, before:









After:









Back door, before:









After:









Having fun with the flash (my main tool for catching holo's), look at those legs eh? 









Clear as day:









After this the car was positioned more in the shade. I proceeded to do the whole roof and the right hand side (again) with S30+ (to be on the safe side) - and the back was done with Über orange 4" pads + S30+. A bit pressured for time now, so not many pictures taken during this phase (didn't want to disturb the neighborhood any more than necessary on this beautiful Easter-day).

Tires got Swissvax Pneu (applied with app-pad), D151 used on rims, plastic done with Poorboys Natural Look, in-steps done with D151 and BareBones in the front wheel arches (cloth in back arches...). Exhaust got a couple hits of Autosol, EZ CreamGlaze was followed by Swissvax Shield (owner got to choose from the following: SV Shield, Concorso, Nattys Blue, Nattys White, MG #21, Dodo BVP and Dodo SkullCandy). The engine bay got Natural Look'ed, just to freshen up the plastics in there.

Here are the after-shots. Thanks for reading and enjoy:


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

Superb job!

Is it a DW first?


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

Superb job!

Is it a DW first?


----------



## essiek (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks, and no - got a Passat-thread in here earlier (40+ hr detail). My main site is dcn.no (Norwegian detailing-site), but I'm going to start posting a bit more here in the future too. Got quite a few details lined up, and some of the might be worthy of a Showroom-posting


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Great work on a gorgeous car, definitely my favourite colour of the Giulietta's. Good reflection on the rear with the Fiat Punto at the end of the drive :thumb:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic work, you've made a great looking car look stunning.:thumb:


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

I love these cars so much, you did a really good job removing those holograms :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

What a great job!

There's not many cars that are appealing to me presently, but this ones does keep catching my eye....

Lovely....
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Brilliant work - love the colour.


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Just Beautiful.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate. Looks fantastic in that colour.


----------



## essiek (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks all for replying  It's a wonderful car and a magnificent colour. Purple, black, blue - all changing with the sun, and amazing flake-popping too now that the paint is in proper order. The owner is a true Alfista, and the Giulietta has found its home I think 

Paint-wise it was a bit cumbersome, but not the worst I've dealt with. How the previous "detailer" managed to mess it up and not correcting it properly is beyond me. But the car is on my "valet-list" now, and is going to receive proper detailing at least twice a year. The owner has been instructed in proper day-to-day-care - it also seems I re-defined his definition of "shiny car"


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work mate


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Lovely finish and great looking car.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

fantastic work with amazing patience and attention to detail on the paint correction! Well done on a stunning car! :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

very nice..nice reflections..


----------



## essiek (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks all for reading and commenting  Next detail (work already done, only the write-up that needs to be sorted) is of a Ford S-Max Panther Black (tricky paint).


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Lovely car :thumb: Nice work!


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

I Absolutely love these cars! Great Colour & Great work


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

That is stunning, superb work you've done there.....that Blue has the most depth ive seen on a car body


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

I love the Giulietta, excellent work there! :argie:


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Absolutely flawless. Well done my friend


----------



## ARman (Feb 1, 2011)

Superb JOB :buffer: and awesome car!!!


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

great work on a gorgeous car !

heard some people say it isn't 'alfa' enough but I love them - maybe after the 159....


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Beautiful job and superb results.

I want to like the Giulietta but I cant. I don't know why - I just cant.


----------



## essiek (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi and thanks all for looking and replying 

The Guilietta is not for all - even the owner said that among the Alfista-community they either hate it or love it - no middle-ground.


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

This is absolutely stunning, I have recently purchased the same car as this, This gives m something to aim for (I can dream!)


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely work my man on an equally lovely car.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Loving the colour with the flake pop :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Great work


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

what a lovely colour..well done..


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Quality car!


----------



## Marcos999 (Aug 16, 2010)

Gorgeous. I've just bought a Fiat Bravo 150 T-Jet. You just reminded me I bought the wrong car.:wall:


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

How did you find the paint to work on, i have this same car and looking for advice ref my first DA polish set up. Any help would be ideal


----------

